# The events in this story sound familar ...



## dfreybur (Mar 22, 2016)

http://news.yahoo.com/pharaoh-rames...le-assailants-radiologist-says-123819034.html

Multiple assailants, perp being hanged ....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 10, 2016)

Great article. I had previously read of this murder plot and found it very interesting.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 10, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/pharaoh-rames...le-assailants-radiologist-says-123819034.html
> 
> Multiple assailants, perp being hanged ....



He gets a mention in the Hiram Key


----------

